# Instinct shooting



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

How many here practice instinct shooting? That is where you physically aim with both eyes and do not use sights, scopes or anything aiming device. Just look where you want the bullet to go and shoot. I am a former LEO and split my range time to half sights and half instinct. Most combat situations you do not have the luxury of sight alignment.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I do with my carry gun. Sometimes I even shoot from the hip if I’m at an outdoor range and it’s safe to do so. Good practice to get into in my opinion


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to watch my Father in Law fire his clay launcher with his left hand and pick it off with his right. He shot a stainless Remington 1100. He was a great shot


----------



## Buckeye509 (Feb 18, 2021)

There is no substitute for proper marksmanship training and technique, grip, sight alignment, trigger press, breathing, etc. once you have demonstrated proficency on those, then is the time to incorporate the "instinctive" no sights shooting at up close and personal ranges. There are proper techniques for instinctive shooting as well. There is a time and place for everything proper practice helps prepare you for the times when things go sideways.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When In Army we had Quick Kill, shooting with no sights. When training was done most could hit a half dollar in the air with a BB gun. Transition to M16 with blocked sights on pop up silos and it worked very well even at night. It’s like shooting pool you have to keep up with it and it works for rifles and handguns. It’s same method trick shooters use when they are shooting hundreds of thrown targets.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Any recommendations of best way to shoot this way? Or just aim and shoot?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lots of practice!!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Go on line and down load US Army FM on Quick Kill training. I forget what number it is.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I consider myself a pretty good instinc wing shooter 

When it comes to pistols i feel i do ok.....thats why im a high capacity mag guy


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

shot1buck said:


> Any recommendations of best way to shoot this way? Or just aim and shoot?


Concentrate your vision on one spot. Like Buckeye 509 said. Practice
!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A laser can be a very effective tool when it comes to practicing instinct/point shooting.
Have a set of Crimson Trace grips on my CCW. Having the button built into the stocks.
Draw, point (not using sights) then squeeze button turning laser on. That will tell me where I'm aimed. Also practice with pistol holstered and laser switched on. Look at target, close eyes and draw. Open eyes and see where laser is at.
Obviously, these drills can be practiced without firing a shot.


----------



## 3goldens (Jul 13, 2012)

Think of it as pointing your finger at the target. Also it is similar to high speed driving in a car, where your eyes go so does the car and the barrel will do the same. Best if practiced in the 15 to 30 feet range. I can honestly say, for qualifications for work, 50 feet would be when i started using sites.
A way to check your self is point your finger or empty, double checked gun, at a target with both eyes open then close your non dominant eye you should be right on target.


----------

